# A few of my Favorites



## Grasshopper (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, I Like Charlie Manson's Music!

A Taste of Dub-step:

A Little bit of Folk / Bluegrass!


----------



## Odal (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice mix. Charles Manson's creepy acoustic works next to dubstep, interested haha. I know a lot of people who listen to dubstep as of the last year or two, really seemed to explode, I never really got extremely interested in it cool stuff though.


----------

